# New Orleans Chooses A New Mayor Saturday



## Nick (Apr 7, 2006)

*If those morons put Ray Nagin back in the Mayor's Office then we need to pull what's left of the levees down and let that stinking city get washed away once and for all. I'm anxious to see just how "chocolate" his city will be come Monday morning.*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I hope they get a different mayor... It would be sad if he gets re-elected


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, unfortunately, he will be in the run off - they said 73% of the vote has been counted so far, and Nagin actually has the most votes. Sad...


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, unfortunately, he will be in the run off - they said 73% of the vote has been counted so far, and Nagin actually has the most votes. Sad...


Looks like he's going to get his "Chocolate" city after all...Truely sad indeed.


----------



## HighVelocity (Jan 29, 2006)

ayechiwawa :roll:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

HighVelocity said:


> ayechiwawa :roll:


Hot Sauce...? :lol:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Looks like it's gonna be chocolate town


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Looks like it's gonna be chocolate town


"We as black people, it's time, it's time for us to come together. It's time for us to rebuild a New Orleans, the one that should be a chocolate New Orleans and I don't care what people are saying uptown or wherever they are, this city will be chocolate at the end of the day." - Mayor Ray Nagin


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

He is in a runoff now with Mitch Landrineau. All of the guys that ran agains Mitch said they will now put their support for Landrineau for the runoff election. I predict everyone that didnt vote for Nagin will vote for him and Landrineau will win the spot.

However not much is going to change. He is after all the brother of Mary Landrineau and that is a family that is crooked as crooked can get. Plus if he is anything like his sister, he is just as dumb as Nagin and is a bumbling moron.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Don't get me started!!!!*

Just further proof that you get the kind of government leadership you deserve. N.O. has always been corrupt and probably always will be. After the problems brought on by Nagin's inept handling of the Katrina floods, they re-elect him, they get exactly what they deserve! 
Now if all those freeloaders will just go home! Plenty of jobs rebuilding their own city but illegal aleins have got to do it which just adds to all our problems.


----------

